# Moth Away!



## zizibelle (Oct 5, 2005)

What is the best method of keeping moths away from my clothes and stuff in storage?  I don't like the smell of moth balls but I don't know what other option I have.


----------



## FirTrader (Oct 5, 2005)

Can you still get naptha?  I think that's what was in moth-balls...

Moths also apparently are repelled by tennessee (aromatic) cedar, and you can get blocks to put in a few pockets of clothes (and this is why chests had a cedar lining).


----------

